# Peanut Butter has crossed



## ra7751 (Oct 20, 2007)

Hi All,

It is with sadness that I must report that one of our paralyzed bunnies has crossed the bridge. Peanut Bis a Jersey Wooley. He suffered a severe spinal injury while being groomed by his breeders for the State Fair. He is one of two that came to us. Thesepeoplehave been doing breeding and rescuing for years so they knew both of these rabbits were in severe trouble. They asked if we could attempt to treat them. Peanut Bsuffered a partial spinalluxation at L4. It did not sever the spinal cord but did cause some soft tissue injury that was inflammed and putting pressure on his spinal cord. He had started regaining some use in his legs and could do small hops. It became apparent that something was amiss with him yesterday afternoon. He seemed to have given up and lost his will to live. I treated him as we would for shock. He lost his fight late Friday evening. Without going into too many details, I suspect it was caused by some type of vascular problem....maybe a heart attack or a "stroke" (rabbits don't really have specific strokes but something similar). The stress of the injury, transport and treatment were possiblytoo much. I just wish we could have done more for him. He earned a special place with his breeders and withus and he will be remembered. Binky free little friend.

Randy


----------



## Flashy (Oct 20, 2007)

RIP Peanut B, be free.


----------



## JimD (Oct 20, 2007)

I'm so sorry 

ray::rainbow:


----------



## naturestee (Oct 20, 2007)

Oh no! And he was doing so well. I'm so sorry, Randy, you did everything possible for him. And please send my condolences to his breeders. It must be awful for them to have had such a tragic accident.

Binky free, Peanut Butter.
:rainbow:


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Oct 20, 2007)

:sad::rip:


----------



## TinysMom (Oct 20, 2007)

Oh Randy - I'm so sorry.

I know sometimes may think when we have a lot of animals from rescue or breeding that "it isn't as hard"...but the fact is...we wind up loving them all and it always hurts to lose one.

I am so sorry for your loss. 

Peg


----------



## MsBinky (Oct 20, 2007)

Awww, I'm sorry to hear Randy. I know he had the best care and he was well-loved before going. 

Binky free lil one :rainbow:


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Oct 20, 2007)

Now you can binkyagain Peanut B. RIP.

How does one hurt a rabbit during grooming? just curious.


----------



## tundrakatiebean (Oct 20, 2007)

Poor Peanut, Binky free little man...



*Bo B Bunny wrote: *


> Now you can binkyagain Peanut B. RIP.
> 
> How does one hurt a rabbit during grooming? just curious.


on Randy's blog it says that the breeder was trying to use a bunny burrito that they had heard about and their backs popped while struggling.


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Oct 20, 2007)

I remember reading that now.


----------



## slavetoabunny (Oct 21, 2007)

You have the comfort of knowing that you did everything possible for the little guy. RIP little Peanut Butter.


----------



## JadeIcing (Oct 21, 2007)

I am so sorry.


----------



## maherwoman (Oct 22, 2007)

Oh, Randy...my condolences...I'm so sorry to hear that Peanut Butter passed...

All these buns lost are playing together, thankfully...keeping each other company...

And I truly think they keep us company sometimes as well, when we're really sad...


----------



## cheryl (Oct 22, 2007)

Aww i'm so sorry Randy


----------



## polly (Oct 22, 2007)

So sorry Randy.

binky free peanut butter:rainbow:


----------



## Haley (Oct 24, 2007)

Oh Randy Im so sorry you lost Peanut Butter. What a rough week this has been.

I feel the same way you do with the loss of my foster boy Simon. Its a comfort to know you did everything you could for him but that doesnt make the loss any easier.

Rest in peace sweet Peanut Butter. I hope you and Simon can binky around pain-free now.


----------

